# Fidelity China Special Situations



## stedman (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone go in for it upon opening?


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Did you?

Its running at a discount at the moment, but is expensive. Bolton is off in a year or two, so it might be a lame duck in the making but if you like the idea of risk, and if you can't be arsed to time the market, then why not take a small punt? ;-)


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Eager to hear better options too


----------

